# $5,000 Phoenix Gold MS1000 Nickel Plated Limited Edition



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone posted the $5,000 Phoenix Gold MS1000 Nickel Plated Limited Edition...

1997 Nickel Plated Serial #67 of 100 Phoenix Gold MS1000 | eBay


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the old school PG stuff, heck even the ZX amps were phenominal. ZX500 is still one of the best amps I've ever had.

I bet this thing would rock a couple of 13w7s


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

> The power and sound was amazing until a little gold screw the holds the circuit board to the chassis got loose and caused problems. I immediately called Phoenix Gold and talked to the old school service guy, he told me to ship it to him and he’ll take a look. He gave me a choice, replace the circuit board with the MS1000TA version or repair the original. He told me the Tenth Anniversary MS 1000 amps didn’t have as much power and attention to detail so I told him to repair the original. I got it back a month later, bench tested both sides and all was good again. I have not since installed it in a vehicle; it’s been in its wooden case since 2007.


I would definitely ask for the receipt and the name of the repair contact at PG.


----------

